# Ertl procedure - looking for a possible cpt code



## serway (Feb 3, 2010)

looking for a possible cpt code that links to this procedure???  Thank You!


----------



## spare (Feb 8, 2011)

*ERTL cpt??*

Have you been able to find a "comparible" CPT for this procedure?  I've come up w/ 27899 but if you have any other ideas, PLEASE share!!!!


----------



## vmehan (Apr 20, 2013)

*ERTL Codes*

I found the following in Dr. C. Attinger's article published in PRS Feb 2013.
Dr. Janevicius does the coding and is writes most of our society articles on correct coding:

CODING PERSPECTIVE
This information prepared by Dr. Raymond
Janevicius is intended to provide coding
guidance.
15738 Vascularized bone graft
27880-51 Below-knee amputation
27758-51 Skeletal fixation
• The vascularized bone graft is an axial pattern
flap, based on the peroneal vessels. It
is reported with code 15738.
• The skeletal fixation is not included in the
global code 15738 and is separately reported
with code 27758.
• A below-knee amputation is reported with
code 27880, which includes soft-tissue closure.
Although the term “posterior flap”
may be used clinically, this is not reported
as an adjacent tissue transfer (code 14021)
or myocutaneous flap (code 15738), as this
is considered part of the soft-tissue closure
for the amputation.

Vineet Mehan
Plastic Surgery


----------



## FREEPONY (Apr 25, 2013)

*Ertl Procedure*

ERYTL PROCEDURE


AS PRIMARY PROCEDURE:


27880	Amputation leg through tibia and fibula
27715	Osteoplasty, tibia and fibula
27725	Repair of nonunion or malunion by synostosis with fibula any method




AS SECONDARY PROCEDURE


27886	Reamputation leg through tibia and fibula
27715	Osteoplasty, tibia and fibula
27725	Repair of nonunion or malunion by synostosis with fibula any method
64784	Excision of major peripheral nerve, except sciatic
64787	Reimplantation of nerve end into bone or muscle

This was obtained through a physician at Enloe Medical Center in Chico, CA  Orthopedics Dept.


----------

